# 24 h im zdf fernesehgarten an pfingsten !



## wissefux (10. April 2008)

für alle freunde von 24 h rennen, soeben auf bsn entdeckt :

http://www.skyder.de/content.php?folder=400


----------



## chris29 (10. April 2008)

Schon angemeldet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (11. April 2008)

Wäre zu überlegen. Nicht übermäßig teuer, nur einen Katzensprung weg von zu Hause und Zeit wäre auch da. Allerdings reizt mich die Streckenbeschreibung mal gar nicht.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (12. April 2008)

Bisher bin ich der jüngste bei den "Egoisten".


----------



## Otzi (13. April 2008)

es könnten sich noch ein paar 2er Mixed Teams anmelden, damit wir nicht so alleine sind...



Gruß Otzi


----------



## Felixxx (14. April 2008)

Wir sind im 4er Mixed dabei  
Werden dann 4 24h Veranstaltungen dieses Jahr ("freu")

Angenehmen Tag noch, Felixxx


----------



## SBIKERC (16. April 2008)

also ich bin dabei...Ruhrpottbiker, 4-er Team M  haben fast 250km Anreise


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (16. April 2008)

Aus dem Sauerland sind es knapp 280


----------



## chris29 (17. April 2008)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Aus dem Sauerland sind es knapp 280



Aus dem Harz sind's 340....


----------



## Felixxx (17. April 2008)

... und aus Ostwestfalen 400km - bekommen wir dann Bonusmeilen, äh Bonusrunden?

Angenehmen Tag noch, Felixxx


----------



## Blapper_66 (21. April 2008)

Felixxx schrieb:


> ... und aus Ostwestfalen 400km - bekommen wir dann Bonusmeilen, äh Bonusrunden?
> 
> Angenehmen Tag noch, Felixxx



...mir habbe 10Km un komme mittem Rad vorbei...

Alla

bis denn..

Blapper_66


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (29. April 2008)

mal ein paar Infos aus den Newsletter:

 INFOS zum 24h-MTB-Race im ZDF FernsehgartenHallo 24-Stunden-Biker/-in, 
der Countdown zum 24-Stunden Race im ZDF Fernsehgarten läuft. Nur noch 2 Wochen bis am 11. Mai der Startschuss fällt. Bereits jetzt sind schon über 220 Startplätze vergeben, unter anderem wird *Joey Kelly *und *Hubert Schwarz *unter den mehr als 300 Startern sein. Hier kommen die neusten Infos zu unserem Last-Minute Projekt.Viel Spaß bei den weiteren Vorbereitungen.
Grüße aus dem SchwabenlandSKYDER SPORTPROMOTION GmbHStephan Salscheider(Geschäftsführer)
PS: Weitere Fragen bitte per Email an [email protected] senden.

Hier wichtige Infos und organisatorischen Hinweise: 

Moderation bzw. Musik während des Events - Hinweistafel
Da entweder die Proben für die Sendungen des ZDF Fernsehgarten oder die Sendung gerade live ausgestrahlt wird, sind zusätzliche Lautsprecher -Geräusche nicht möglich. Deshalb wird es während des Rennens - nicht wie sonst bei unseren Events üblich- eine sehr eingeschränkte Moderation bzw. musikalische Unterhaltung geben. Wir werden bei Start und Ziel eine Hinweistafel aufstellen, um wichtige Informationen in schriftlicher Form weiter geben zu können. Bitte beachtet diese INFOS!!





Zugang zum ZDF Gelände für Zuschauer und Betreuer
Achtung! Der kostenfreie" Zugang zum ZDF-Gelände erfolgt ausschließlich durch ein Teilnehmerarmband, dass von unserer Crew Samstag von 13.00-19.30 Uhr und Sonntag von 07.30-10.30 Uhr am Eingang des ZDF's Geländes verteilt wird. Ohne dieses Armband ist es weder für Teilnehmer, Betreuer noch für Zuschauer möglich kostenlos auf das Gelände zu kommen. Die Anzahl der Zuschauer und Betreuer ist begrenzt, wir bitten Euch dies bei der separaten Anmeldung ( bis 07.05) zu berücksichtigen. Grundsätzlich gilt hierbei folgende Einteilung:
Solobiker (+ max. 3 weitere Personen)
2er Team (+max. 4 weitere Personen)
4er Team (+max. 6 weitere Personen)
8er Team (+max. 8 weitere Personen)
Wer nicht im Besitz dieses Bandes ist, für den besteht nur die Möglichkeit, als offizieller Besucher des ZDF Fernsehgartens während der Sendungen am Sonntag bzw. Montag (kostenpflichtiger Eintritt) beim Rennen live dabei zu sein. Der kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellte Eintritt für Zuschauer und Betreuer berechtigt nicht zu einem Sitzplatz im Bühnenbereich des ZDF Fernsehgartens.  


Platzbedarf 
Da uns auf dem Gelände des ZDFs nicht unbegrenzt Platz zur Verfügung steht, können wir im Sektor A (direkt an der Strecke) nur Solobiker bzw. evtl. einige 2er Teams unterbringen. Alle anderen Teams werden in Sektor B und Sektor C eingeteilt, dort ist es im Übrigen natürlich auch etwas ruhiger.
Eine Skizze dazu gibt es hier.....
Mit eingerechnet ist hier ein PKW am Platz. Sollten es mehrere Pkws sein so können diese auch in unmittelbarer Nähe auf den ausgeschilderten Parkplätzen abgestellt werden.
Grundsätzlich können wir nur folgende Stellplatzgrößen zur Verfügung stellen:
1er-Team = 20 m²
2er-Team = 30 m²
4er-Team = 40 m²
8er-Team = 60 m²
Das Fahrerlager ist ab Freitag (13.00 Uhr) bezugsfähig und muss nach Renn-Ende bis18.00 Uhr geräumt sein. Eine frühere Anreise ist nicht möglich. Noch ein Hinweis: Im Fahrerlager kommt es uns nicht auf einen Meter an. Bitte haltet Euren Platzbedarf aber im Rahmen. Gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme setzen wir voraus.
Hier gibt es das Anmeldeformular  als PDF: 

Bitte das Anmeldeformular bis 07.05. ausfüllen; spätere Einsendungen können nicht mehr berücksichtigt werden; in diesem Fall werden die Teams von uns eingeteilt.


Frühstück + Nudelessen
Im Rahmen der Anmeldung wurden Frühstück (So + Mo) sowie ein Nudelessen (Sa) schon abgefragt. Wer weitere Mahlzeiten buchen möchte (auch für Betreuer) kann dies noch tun. Außerdem bieten wir am Sonntagabend ein weiteres Nudelgericht an. Die Kosten betragen:
            - Frühstück (So/Mo) je 5,-- Euro für Fahrer
            - Frühstück (So/Mo) je 6,-- Euro für Betreuer
            - Nudelessen (So) 5,-- Euro für Fahrer
            - Nudelessen (So) 6,-- Euro für Betreuer
Wenn Ihr dieses Angebot nutzen wollt bitten wir Euch um Anmeldung bis zum 07.05.08 mit der untenstehenden pdf-Datei per Fax, Post oder E-Mail, oder Ihr nutzt das Online-Formular unterhttp://www.skyder.de/. - Rubrik 24h-Race-ZDF-Fernsehgarten. Spätere Anmeldungen können nicht mehr berücksichtigt werden. Die Gebühr muss am Veranstaltungswochenende direkt bezahlt werden (bitte an Kleingeld denken!).
Hier gibt es das Anmeldeformular als PDF: 


Startnummernausgabe 
Die Startnummernausgabe befindet sich im Bereich von Start und Ziel. Sie ist in den folgenden Zeiten geöffnet:
Freitag: 16.00 - 19.00 Uhr 
Samstag: 8.00 - 11.00 Uhr
Es wird keine Startunterlagen per Post geben; aktuelle Infos werden per Newsletter oder auf der Website www.skyder.de bekannt gegeben. Bitte deshalb immer die aktuelle Mail-Adresse mitteilen. Die Startunterlagen erhaltet ihr bei der StartNR.-Ausgabe. 

Zeitmessung / Staffelstab 
Die Zeitmessung übernimmt die Firma Sportservice Hamburg. Jeder Teilnehmer erhält einen Transponder und hat so die Möglichkeit seine persönlichen Rundenzeiten, während und nach dem Rennen an permanent aktualisierten Aushängen nachzuvollziehen. Wir weisen an dieser Stelle ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass sich nur ein Fahrer/Transponder auf der Strecke befinden darf. Der Transponder wird mit Klettband am Fußknöchel befestigt.
Außerdem gibt es einen Staffelstab. Dieser muss beim Wechsel an den Teampartner weitergegeben werden. Die Firma Regine Elastic liefert diesen Staffelstab in Form eines Reflektorschnappbandes (s. Foto).








Verpflegung während des Rennens
An der Verpflegungsstelle bieten wir Obst, Riegel, Kuchen und Mineralgetränke an. Gel´s werden über die Starterpakete verteilt.
Jeder Teilnehmer erhält ein gelbes Starter-Armband, das während des Rennens getragen werden muss und als Berechtigung für die Ausgabe der Fahrerverpflegung gilt. Betreuer der Einzelstarter erhalten in den Startunterlagen ein zusätzliches Starter-Armband um ihre Fahrer zu versorgen.
Beleuchtung 
Immer wieder kommt die Frage nach den "Beleuchtungszeiten" auf. Diese hängt natürlich stark von der Witterung ab. Deswegen hier nur eine grobe Annäherung, die sich noch verschieben kann:
Beleuchtungszeit: 20.30 Uhr bis 5.30 Uhr 
Genaue Zeiten werden rechtzeitig während des Rennens bekannt gegeben. Zum Laden des Akkus steht Euch in begrenztem Umfang ein Stromnetz zur Verfügung.

Müll 
Müll ist immer wieder ein großes Thema. Es sind keine zusätzlichen Müllgebühren vorgesehen. Wir gehen davon aus, dass ihr für eigene Müllbehälter sorgt. Die Entsorgung Eures privaten Mülls liegt in Eurer Verantwortung.
Sportliche Grüße vom 
SKYDER SPORTPROMOTION-Team


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (29. April 2008)

Wann kam denn die Mail? Bei mir ist noch nichts angekommen.


----------



## SBIKERC (29. April 2008)

heute gegen 14H


----------



## Blapper_66 (29. April 2008)

Stimmt!!!

bis denne...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (29. April 2008)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> heute gegen 14H


Danke, eben kam die korregiert Version bei mir an.


----------



## SBIKERC (29. April 2008)

kann mir jemand den Link zur PDF für die Betreuer schicken?
habe den in beiden Mails nicht erhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (29. April 2008)

Gibt man mit dem Platzbedarf an. Dazu gibt es auch eine Möglichkeit auf der Website.


----------



## SBIKERC (29. April 2008)

danke...damit dürfte jetzt alles geklärt sein


----------



## wissefux (30. April 2008)

dann komm ich wohl eher nicht zum anfeuern vorbei


----------



## kastel67 (30. April 2008)

Moin,

besteht eigentlich eine Stromversorgung für das "Fahrerlager" und die "Boxen"?? Um die Lampenakkus zuladen und den Kaffeevollautomaten am laufen zu halten.

Gruß k67


----------



## bike4life1 (1. Mai 2008)

Hi,

wir wollten uns als 4 Team anmelden und suchen dazu noch einen Mann/Frau !

Leistungsklasse oberes Mittelfeld. Aber uns geht's hauptsächlich um den Fun !

Wir sind aus Raum Kirchheim/Teck (Stuttgart) wobei das keine Rolle spielt.

Also, vielleicht springt noch jemand auf. Würde uns freuen ! See you !


----------



## bergsprint (7. Mai 2008)

hallo seit heute sind wir nur noch ein dreier team-brauche dringend verstärkung-und schnelle zusage sonst sagt der rest auch noch ab

mfg jochen


----------



## SBIKERC (8. Mai 2008)

hier die neuesten Infos


    24 Stunden MTB-Rennen im ZDF-Fernsehgarten-Last Minute Infos 



Hallo Bikerinnen und Biker,

hier noch ein paar ganz wichtige "last - minute" Infos für das 24h-MTB-Rennen im Rahmen des ZDF-Fernsehgarten. 








Werbung:


Das Team des ZDF-Fernsehgarten hat uns gebeten nochmals auf die Problematik der Werbung aufmerksam zu machen.  

So ist offiziell keinerlei Werbung im öffentlich rechtlichen Fernsehen gestattet. Dies schließt explizit auch die Trikotwerbung bzw. Bannerwerbung im Fahrerlager ein. Wir bitten Euch deshalb - wenn vorhanden - mit neutralen Trikots das Rennen zu bestreiten; oder falls dies nicht dauernd möglich ist - zumindest am Start (Sonntag 12 h) und evtl. beim Zieleinlauf (Montag 12 h) werbefreie Trikots zu tragen (kleine Herstellerlogos sind kein Problem).  

Das ist zwar sehr ungewöhnlich, sicher auch ziemlich lästig, aber im Interesse der Veranstaltung wirklich sehr wichtig.

In diesem Zusammenhang wird es auch Doppelstartnummern aus Textil geben die uns von ZDF zur Verfügung gestellt werden - Einige von Euch können sich sicher noch an die "alten" MTB-Zeiten errinnern als dies üblich war. Diese Startnummern müssen von den Fahrern bzw. Fahrerinnen die am Rennen teilnehmen zwingend getragen werden; wer ohne Startnummer auf der Strecke unterwegs ist, muss disqualifiziert werden (dazu sind wir durch das ZDF vertraglich verpflichtet worden)!


Zutritt zum Gelände:

Wir wurden immer wieder gefragt, wie Zuschauer oder Betreuer die am Renntag bzw. während des Rennens erst anreisen auf das ZDF - Gelände kommen. Hier gibt es nur die Möglichkeit, dass die Teams die zu den angegebenen Zeiten (Sa. 13.00-19.00 Uhr- So. 07.30 bis 10.30 Uhr) das Fahrerlager beziehen, für Ihre Betreuer/Zuschauer die Zutrittsarmbänder entgegennehmen und diese dann verteilen; da während des Rennens keiner der Crew mehr am Eingang sein wird. Nachträglich können diese Zutrittsbändchen im Race Office abgeholt werden.


Laufkarte:

Jedes Team erhält bei der StartNr. Ausgabe eine Laufkarte; hier sind nochmals Haftungsausschluss, Bildrechteverwertung ZDF, Transponderrückgabe; Müll usw. aufgeführt. Diese Laufkarte muss von allen Teammitgliedern unterschrieben und vor dem Start zurückgegeben werden. Bitte achtet darauf.


Nudelessen bzw. Frühstück:

Wie schon angekündigt können wir inzwischen keine weiteren Bestellungen mehr entgegennehmen - es ist auch nicht möglich, vor Ort noch zu bestellen!! Jeder der sich gemeldet hat, erhält bei der StartNr. Ausgabe die entsprechenden Bon´s für das Nudelessen bzw. das Frühstück. Die Gerichte, welche noch nicht per Bankeinzug eingezogen wurden, müssen - genauso wie die Getränke - bar bezahlt werden. Bitte hier an Kleingeld denken.
Folgende Zeiten der Ausgabe sind vorgesehen:

Nudelessen Samstag 10.05: 19.30-21.00 Uhr
Frühstück Sonntag 11.05: 07.00-09.00 Uhr
Nudelessen Sonntag 11.05: 19.30 Uhr bis 21.00 Uhr
Frühstück Montag11.05.: 07.00 bis 09.00 Uhr

Hinweise während des Rennens: 

Da Lautsprecherdurchsagen - aufgrund der Live-Sendungen oder Proben - eher die Ausnahme sein werden, haben wir an Start und Ziel einen Bildschirm installiert, auf dem wir alle wichtigen Hinweise, Durchsagen usw. platzieren werden. Ihr könnt Euch dort also rund um die Uhr informieren.



Sanitätsdienst/Ärztliche Versorgung/Notfall:



Für die ärztliche Versorgung stehen 24 Stunden ein Notarztwagen sowie ein Krankentransportwagen inkl. Besatzung des DRK Mainz zur Verfügung. In Notfällen sind die Teilnehmer /-in verpflichtet (- sollte selbstverständlich sein) gegenseitig Hilfe zu leisten. Schwere Stürze, sonstige Notfälle bitte umgehend dem nächsten Streckenposten melden, damit Rettungsmaßnahmen eingeleitet werden können. Die dabei verloren gegangene Zeit wird gutgeschrieben.



Wetter:

Das Wetter soll laut Vorhersage sehr gut werden (So+Mo sonnig bis 25 Grad!), also wie bestellt. Die Nächte sind aber weiterhin sehr kalt - dehalb lange Handschuhe bzw. Bekleidung nicht vergessen.


Licht:




Wie im Reglement vorgeschrieben, benötigt jeder Teilnehmer, der in der Dämmerung bzw. Nacht (20.30 Uhr bis 05.30 Uhr) unterwegs ist, ein ausreichendes Licht (Vorne und Hinten). Ohne Licht ist ein Einsatz in dieser Zeit nicht möglich.


Technischer Support:


Arndt Rödiger von HTB-Rödiger der uns seit Jahren auch in Duisburg unterstützt ist für Eure "technischen" Wehwechen zuständig und wird während des Rennens zur Verfügung stehen. Bitte denkt auch hier dran: Barzahlung ist angesagt.  


Wir sehen uns am Wochenende und wünschen Euch viel Spass bei den Vorbereitungen.



Grüße aus dem Schwabenland
SKYDER SPORTPROMOTION GmbH


Stephan Salscheider
(Geschäftsführer


----------



## Felixxx (8. Mai 2008)

So sehr ich fan von skyder events bin - die haben doch den Schuss nicht gehört  - welcher ernsthafte MTB Fahrer ist denn ohne Trikot Werbung unterwegs. Solche Sachen liegen zwar nicht im Entscheidungsbereich von skyder - die Hausaufgaben hätten aber vorher erledigt werden müssen!

Kann mich gar nicht abregen, Felixxx


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (8. Mai 2008)

Mir geht es genauso, und die Strartnummer ist der Hammer. Leider gab es in den Nostalgischen zeiten keine Trinkrucksäcke.


----------



## hefra (8. Mai 2008)

Wie geil ist das denn? ICh wusste ja das es beim ZDF alles etwas altmodischer ist, aber die Nummer sind der Hammer 

Auch die Sache mit den Trikots und der Werbung, einig richtige Konsequenz wäre, dass kein gesponsorter und kein Vereinsfahrer an den Start geht!
Die zeigen doch auch Fußball mit Trikotwerbung, wo ist der Unterschied? Außer in den Summen die für die Werbung bezahlt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (8. Mai 2008)

also wir haben uns Team T-Shirt fertigen lassen


----------



## chris29 (8. Mai 2008)

Es stand aber auch in der Mail: ..." wenn vorhanden"! Also, wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Felixxx (8. Mai 2008)

Gerade kam die zweite mail hinterher - alles wird gut  skyder wird die Trikots nicht kontrollieren und hat dies dem ZDF auch mitgeteilt. 
Hausaufgaben also doch gemacht  Danke  
Bleibt nur noch die Frage mit den Trinkrucksäcken - muss ich wie Quasimodo rumfahren oder darf der Camelbak über dem Startnummernleibchen getragen werden? Man könnte ja die rückwärtige Startnummer ausdrucken und am Camelbak befestigen...
Wenn ja, wann werden die Startnummern bekanntgegeben?

CU in Mainz, Felixxx


----------



## Haddock (8. Mai 2008)

was bleibt sind immer noch die besch.... Nummern!


----------



## SBIKERC (8. Mai 2008)

sind doch voll retro 

genau richtig für die alten Leute, den Stammgästen des Fernsehgartens


----------



## SBIKERC (9. Mai 2008)

*Hier die Sende-Infos vom ZDF Fernsehgarten*

Live und open-air geht es am 11.05 und 12.05. auf dem Mainzer Lerchenberg im Pfingst-Doppelpack zur Sache. Hier warten sogar zwei Fernsehgarten-Sendungen auf den Zuschauer! Der sonntägliche Muttertag bildet den Auftakt!

Wie im vergangenen Jahr wird dieser besondere Zeitrahmen genutzt, um einen Rekord aufzustellen: der ZDF Fernsehgarten wird Kulisse für ein 24 Stunden-Fahrradrennen. 400 Radfahrer fahren rund um die Uhr auf einem eigens angelegten Fahrrad-Parcours. Man darf gespannt sein, wie weich die Knie der Ausdauersportler am Pfingstmontag, nach durchradelter Nacht, sind...

Ebenfalls über 24 Stunden realisiert wird ein großes Graffiti Kunstwerk, welches dann in seine Bestandteile zerlegt vom Zuschauer vor Ort - handsigniert vom Künstler - mit nach Hause genommen werden darf.

Außerdem wird rekordverdächtiger Sport betrieben: ein Taucher demonstriert, wie weit man Strecke tauchen kann. Parallel dazu wird ein Marathonschwimmer die Herausforderung annehmen und gegen ihn antreten.

Gesund geht es natürlich auch zu im Fernsehgarten: dank der Initiative "Deutschland bewegt sich" wird eine Gruppe wild entschlossener Teilnehmer den Sommer hindurch versuchen gesünder zu leben. Ihnen zur Seite gestellt sind zwei Personal Trainer, die mittels Ernährungs- und Bewegungstipps "alles" aus den Freiwilligen herausholen und sie im besten Fall sogar fit machen für einen Waldmarathon.(Halbmarathon)

Auch das Heimwerken findet diesen Sommer wieder Einzug in den Fernsehgarten. Am Pfingstwochenende ist unser Spezialist auch direkt zweimal zugegen und wird Dinge realisieren, die der Zuschauer wunderbar nachbauen kann.

Gespannt sein darf man auf eine sportliche Breakdance-Performance sowie Fahrradkünstler, die auf Minirädern, sogenannten Pocket Bikes ihre Kunststücke vollführen.

Ein weiteres besonderes Highlight sind die Strong Men, die in der Lage sind mehrere LKWs auf einmal zu ziehen. 

Außerdem mit dabei: Deutscher Moter Sport Club e.V. und Holger Stromberg









Die Pfingstmontag Sendung rundet das "Pfingst-Doppelpack" im Fernsehgarten ab!

Dann wird zum Beispiel der Apnoe-Taucher Tom Sietas versuchen, einen Weltrekord in unserem Tauchturm aufzustellen: wird es ihm gelingen 9 Minuten unter Wasser zu bleiben? 

Absoluter Hingucker ist ein Beachpolo Turnier - spektakulär wie schnell dieser auf Pferderücken ausgetragene Sport ist!

Natürlich wird sich auch intensiv um die 24 Stunden-Radfahrer gekümmert: wie geht es Ihnen nach durchradelter Nacht? Außerdem darf man gespannt sein, wie das am Vortag begonnene Graffiti-Kunstwerk am Pfingstmontag ausschaut. 
Teile davon können vor Ort, wenn der Künstler unterschrieben hat, für einen guten Zweck erworben werden. 

Am Hochreck stellen schwindelfreie Turner außerdem unter Beweis, dass es sich in luftiger Höhe trefflich turnen lässt.

Ebenfalls wieder mit dabei sind die "Deutschland-bewegt-sich"- Teilnehmer, die sich, kaum inthronisiert, der ersten Herausforderung "Fahrrad fahren" stellen werden.

Außerdem zu Gast bei Ernst-Marcus Thomas werden Schauspieler Georg Uecker und ZDF-Moderatorin Babette Einstmann sein. 

Wer noch keine Rankwand sein eigen nennen kann: am Pfingstmontag gibt es die Fernsehgarten-Anleitung zum Nachbauen!


----------



## kastel67 (9. Mai 2008)

Moin,

eben den Kurs schon einmal abgefahren. Skyder gibt sich echt viel Mühe. Die Geschichte mit den Trikots ist aber nicht auf seinem Mist gewachsen sondern ist Forderung vom ZDF. Das ZDF ist da völlig hysterisch. Ich wurde von so einer Trulla vom ZDF angeflaumt....."da müsste der Schriftzug am Rad abgeklebt werden. Radhose nur schwarz. Neutrales T-Shirt. Das wird genau kontrolliert" ZDF Beamten eben. Das will jeder wichtig sein. Ars******* alle miteinander. Mit jeder Forderung die der Skyder erfüllt, kommt das ZDF mit zweien neuen Ideen.     
Im Kurs sind zwei ordentliche Huppel, die durch eine eklige Spitzkehre verbunden sind, ansonsten nichts dolles. Noch ein tiefes Stück Acker das noch gewalzt wird

Gruß k67


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. Mai 2008)

kastel67 schrieb:


> Das ZDF ist da völlig hysterisch. Ich wurde von so einer Trulla vom ZDF angeflaumt....."da müsste der Schriftzug am Rad abgeklebt werden. Radhose nur schwarz. Neutrales T-Shirt. Das wird genau kontrolliert" ZDF Beamten eben.


Ich glaub, es geht los. Bei jedem Sportereignis sind Marken in Form von Sportgeräten oder eben Trokotwerbung zu sehen. Was erwarten die denn, wenn sie ein 24h-MTB-Rennen haben möchten? Das ist immerhin ein Rennen und keine Kaffee-Fahrt! Ich werde selbstverständlich in unserem Team-Triko starten und mich ggf. auf die von Herrn Skyder ins Spiel gebrachte Sportordnung des BDR berufen.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (10. Mai 2008)

Wat geht denn ab hier, sitzt ihr schon in der ersten Reihe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felixxx (10. Mai 2008)

Auto ist beladen - morgen um 05:00 Uhr geht's dann los Richtung Mainz  

CU, Felixxx


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (12. Mai 2008)

So dann habe ich den Felixxx ach mal getroffen. 

Rennen war aus meiner sicht taktisch sehr Interessant. Mehr dazu Später.
Die Strecke war kurz von mittlerer technischer beschaffenheit und ziemlich kraftraubend.

Bilder kommen ins Fotoalbum.


----------



## Felixxx (12. Mai 2008)

War mir ein Vergnügen  Warte jetzt auf die online Stellung der Ergebnisse...

Schönes event - dank der extrem buckligen Graspisten hat's auch super viel Körner gekostet. Und die Buckelpistenabfahrten mit den Bremswellen fand ich irgendwie cool  
Auch der Acker mit der "Anliegerkurve" hatte was.
Toll organisiert von skyder  und das Trikotthema war keins  Die "Leibchen" war sehr modern gefertigt und meiner Meinung nach akzeptabel.

Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx  

P.S. Deine Wahl, Dein Fully - war wohl 'ne sehr gute!


----------



## Exekuhtot (12. Mai 2008)

Stargabel war auf jeden Fall eine sehr interessante Erfahrung...... aber da es ein Just for Fun Rennen war hats dennoch Spaß gemacht.


----------



## kopfnikka67 (12. Mai 2008)

Felixxx schrieb:


> War mir ein Vergnügen  Warte jetzt auf die online Stellung der Ergebnisse...



Bitteschön  

http://www1.your-sports.com/details/index.php?page=4&eventid=392&lang=de


----------



## kleinbiker (12. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ja diese Ergebnisse habe ich jetzt auch gefunden. Aber es soll auch die Rundenprotokolle Online geben. Dazu müßte man die Homepage des Anbieters kennen. Es war irgendetwas mit www.xxxxxx-hamburg.de. Vielleicht hat sich jemand von euch das gemerkt.

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christer (12. Mai 2008)

kleinbiker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ja diese Ergebnisse habe ich jetzt auch gefunden. Aber es soll auch die Rundenprotokolle Online geben. Dazu müßte man die Homepage des Anbieters kennen. Es war irgendetwas mit www.xxxxxx-hamburg.de. Vielleicht hat sich jemand von euch das gemerkt.
> 
> ...



http://www.sportservicehamburg.de/ aber mehr als über den Skyder Link gibt es da auch nicht http://www.sportservicehamburg.de/html/veranstaltungen/24h-ZDF/results_24h-ZDF.html 

Gruß

SR


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Mai 2008)

kopfnikka67 schrieb:


> http://www1.your-sports.com/details/index.php?page=4&eventid=392&lang=de



Link klicken und dann den Namen anklicken. Schon fragt er nach Rundenprotokoll  und Urkunde. 
Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?

Gruß Kai


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (12. Mai 2008)

Ich fand das eine sehr gut organisierte Veranstaltung. Es hat meiner Meinung nach nirgends geklemmt und man hat gemerkt, daß die Leute von Skyder da Erfahrung haben. Top!  Die Verpflegung empfand ich als erstklassig und die Toiletten waren für meine Ansprüche auch ausreichend sauber. Zeitnahme war problemlos und exakt.

Die Strecke war besser, als ich erwartet hatte. Zwar mit dem Hardtail im Bergaufstück etwas ruppig, aber zumindest war mehr technischer Anspruch drin, als die Streckenskizze erwarten ließ. Zwar nicht wirklich schwer, aber doch soweit selektiv, daß bessere Fahrer hier Vorteile ausspielen konnten. Leider war sie recht kurz und landschaftlich hat man außer dem Taunus  von der Gegengeraden aus, auch nicht viel Attraktives gehabt. Daher wurde es schon mit der Zeit etwas monoton.  Einziges Manko war, daß seitens der Teilnehmer sich die Ankündigung des Überholvorgangs doch sehr in Grenzen hielt. Zumindest an engen und schnellen Stücken, hätte ich mir ab und zu ein "links" oder "rechts" gewünscht. So hatte man ab und zu ziemlich überraschend jemanden neben sich.

Traunig ist allerdings, was das ZDf aus der Veranstaltung gemacht hat. Außer ein paar Sekunden aus seltsamen Perspektiven ist das Rennen in den beiden Sendungen kaum zu sehen. Da hätte man sehr viel mehr draus machen könnnen. Schade.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Mai 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ich fand das eine sehr gut organisierte Veranstaltung. Es hat meiner Meinung nach nirgends geklemmt und man hat gemerkt, daß die Leute von Skyder da Erfahrung haben. Top!  Die Verpflegung empfand ich als erstklassig und die Toiletten waren für meine Ansprüche auch ausreichend sauber. Zeitnahme war problemlos und exakt.
> 
> Die Strecke war besser, als ich erwartet hatte. Zwar mit dem Hardtail im Bergaufstück etwas ruppig, aber zumindest war mehr technischer Anspruch drin, als die Streckenskizze erwarten ließ. Zwar nicht wirklich schwer, aber doch soweit selektiv, daß bessere Fahrer hier Vorteile ausspielen konnten. Leider war sie recht kurz und landschaftlich hat man außer dem Taunus  von der Gegengeraden aus, auch nicht viel Attraktives gehabt. Daher wurde es schon mit der Zeit etwas monoton.  Einziges Manko war, daß seitens der Teilnehmer sich die Ankündigung des Überholvorgangs doch sehr in Grenzen hielt. Zumindest an engen und schnellen Stücken, hätte ich mir ab und zu ein "links" oder "rechts" gewünscht. So hatte man ab und zu ziemlich überraschend jemanden neben sich.
> 
> Traunig ist allerdings, was das ZDf aus der Veranstaltung gemacht hat. Außer ein paar Sekunden aus seltsamen Perspektiven ist das Rennen in den beiden Sendungen kaum zu sehen. Da hätte man sehr viel mehr draus machen könnnen. Schade.



Ich war am Samstag an der Strecke und habe beides gesehen (Rennen live und Rennen im TV).
Aus Zuschauersicht fand ich die Strecke sehr gut. Die Fahrer bekam man alle paar Minuten zu Gesicht (konnte sie verpflegen,...). Aber wie gesagt, Zuschauersicht.
Das, was ich von der Strecke gesehen habe, sah recht interessant aus (hätte ich dem ZDF so nicht zugetraut  ).

Aber die TV-Übertragung war äußerst schwach! An einer Stelle eine Kamera auf den Boden gelegt, die restlichen Bilder kamen aus der Vogelperspektive. Als dritte Möglichkeit gab es Bilder vom Boden (dann, wenn J. Kelly vom Moderator des Fernsehgartens gefilmt wurde ).
Man muss sich mal vorstellen, dass MTV immer nur von "Rock am Ring" berichtet, während Karl Platt interviewt wird 
Aber so sind halt die Jungs vom ZDF drauf.
Gibt es sowas in 2009 wieder?

Was ist eigentlich mit Allan Carlsen passiert?

Gruß und Danke,
Kai


----------



## Christer (12. Mai 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Link klicken und dann den Namen anklicken. Schon fragt er nach Rundenprotokoll  und Urkunde.
> Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?
> 
> Gruß Kai



Da muss man erstmal drauf kommen  

Die Zeitmessfirma (die mir voher komplett unbekannt war) scheint aber ja sehr gut zu sein. Alles sehr übersichtlich, im PDF und HTML Format. Spitze. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## Re-spekt (13. Mai 2008)

Die Veranstalltung war prima - alles in allem ist es super *glatt* gelaufen !(ganz im gegenteil zur Strecke - Haha)
und wenn man bedenkt das nur 1,2 Monate Zeit zur Vorbereitung geblieben sind - muß man dem Team Skyder einen FETTEN LOB aussprechen !  
wer hier meckert - sucht das Haar in der Suppe !


Ausnahme:
einzig und allein darf meckern, wer durch fremdes verschulden zu Sturz gekommen ist !(dem Herrn mit Sturz in der Wechselzone "gute Besserung")

Deswegen möchte ich an die 4/8 Teams appelieren, an die die meinen um ihr Leben zu fahren, "Bitte doch etwas Rücksicht nehmen", auf diejenigen die entweder viel mehr Runden fahren oder unerfahren oder gar vom anderen Gechlecht sind ! 
Es gab auf der Strecke so viel Möglichkeiten zu überholen/vorbei-zu-fahren, da muß man nicht mit Gewalt an Stellen reinstechen oder abdrängen an denen der andere dann ein Problem bekommt. 

ich denke auch das macht einen guten Fahrer aus !


P.S. suche achtungsvoll die Sieger im 2er Mix !


----------



## SBIKERC (13. Mai 2008)

mir hats voll Spaß gemacht und mit unseren 14-ten Platz im 4-er und 33-ten Platz gesamt sind wir sehr zufrieden.

*Weiß jemand wer die Firma war die die ganzen Fotos gemacht hat?*


----------



## freeclimb (13. Mai 2008)

...cooler Event, mit schlechter Anfangsorganisation...warten, warten, warten...
Keiner hatte von Nix eine Ahnung - mir aah ned - also ausgeglichene Situation.

Was dann kam war exorbitant Superklasse - inklusive echtem Roihessische Nanometer-Lemstaub.
Prädikats-Powder "Lerscheberger Gaublick" - Westhang".

Daß die Fahrer mit Sponsorendruck, einem in der "Powder-Steilwand" vom Radl schießen, hab ich selbst spüren dürfen.
(Immerhin ganz enger Kontakt mit den Profis)  
Und was macht man dann?
Rauf auf den Bock und weiter kurbeln.

Einzigste Extremerfahrung: Wenn der Rettungswagen schon mit Blaulicht nachts um 3:00 auf die Piste fährt, ein Verunfallter links am Wegesrand in Alufolie gewickelt liegt, muß man als als Kollege-197 nicht FullPower an runterbremsenden Fahrern & Rettungskräften vorbeiheizen.

Tiefen und ehrehrbietenden Dank an Blapper, Ritter und Olli, all den lieben Betreuerinnen mit blauem Bändel, dem Erdbeer- und Gewürzkuchen, den Salzbrezen, Wasserträgern, "Photografistinnen", Aldi-Power-Food und -Schmerzgel, der Bäckerei Sieben und Acht, an den Herrn Frantz Branntwein, der Floristik Tannenzäpfle´und dem Wettergott.

Protokoll:
http://www1.your-sports.com/details/certificate.php?eventid=392&bib=118&name=Rundenprotokoll_SNR

Urkunde:
http://www1.your-sports.com/details/certificate.php?eventid=392&bib=118&name=Urkunde_Team+P1-P8

_*




*_
_*Die Roihessekurbeler*_

(unn wie immer Abfahrt in Nieder-Olm am Kreisel Eckeshalle Dunnerschdag 19:00)


----------



## Re-spekt (13. Mai 2008)

Die Fotofirma wird SPORTOGRAPH aus Aachen sein !(wie Duisburg)

*Danke auch an die Fotographen *die solange ausgehalten haben und immer wieder neue Positionen und Scenen gefunden haben ! (bin gespannt)

Die brauchen aber 2-3 Tage um die zu sortieren (nach Startnummern)



P.S. *suche achtungsvoll die Sieger im 2er Mix !*


----------



## freeclimb (13. Mai 2008)

...zum Judas-Sonderpreis von  3,99 pro Foto aufwärts...

Wir hatten BEKE´s Fotoshooting am Set, war günstiger und wir haben unsere Pics schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (13. Mai 2008)

Hier ein Paar Bilder (weitere in meiner Gallerie, aber nicht viele sonst ist mein Speicher voll)


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. Mai 2008)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> *Weiß jemand wer die Firma war die die ganzen Fotos gemacht hat?*


Wird wohl demnächst ein Link zu kommen. Die haben ja wirklich fotografiert wie die Weltmeister und meiner Meinung nach auch die besten Stellen raus gesucht. Wenns was geworden ist will ich da unbedingt ein paar Fotos haben. Für gute Fotos kann man auch mal was investieren. Ich hab nur kein Interesse für die üblichen "sitzt auf dem Fahrrad und fährt so vor sich hin Fotos" wie sie bei den meisten Marathons geschossen und dann für 10+ angeboten werden.


----------



## md-hammer (13. Mai 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Wird wohl demnächst ein Link zu kommen. Die haben ja wirklich fotografiert wie die Weltmeister und meiner Meinung nach auch die besten Stellen raus gesucht. Wenns was geworden ist will ich da unbedingt ein paar Fotos haben. Für gute Fotos kann man auch mal was investieren. Ich hab nur kein Interesse für die üblichen "sitzt auf dem Fahrrad und fährt so vor sich hin Fotos" wie sie bei den meisten Marathons geschossen und dann für 10+ angeboten werden.



Wenns die Firma Sportograph war dann ist das Preis /Leistungsverhältnis sehr gut.
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann habe ich für über 60 Bildern von mir beim Duisburger Rennen gerade mal 16  bezahlt.
Ansonsten kann ich mich nur meinen Vorrednern anschließen. Super Veranstaltung.
Wir sehen uns in Duisburg.


----------



## Stiftsquelle (13. Mai 2008)

md-hammer schrieb:


> Wenns die Firma Sportograph war dann ist das Preis /Leistungsverhältnis sehr gut.



ja, es war sportograf (http://www.sportograf.de/index2.php).


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. Mai 2008)

Na dann sind ja wenigstens die unbewegten Bilder auf einem guten Niveau 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (13. Mai 2008)

Hi nach einer Mütze voll schlaf sieht die Welt doch wieder ganz anders aus. 

Der Sonntag begann ein wenig hecktisch mit einer kleinen jogging Einlage zu meinen Teamkollegen der den wecker nicht gehört hatte.  

Somit sind wie dann gegen 9 Uhr beim ZDF am Lerchenberg in Mainz nicht wesentlich verspätet angekommen.

Startunterlagen abgeholt, Fahrerlager gerichtet, Betreuer am Eingang  abgeholt.
Fahrer und Material waren dann eine Stunde vor dem Start um 12 Uhr Rady to Race. Quasi genug Zeit für einige Proberunden und eventuelles Setup. 
Die Erste Runde war ziemlich Ernüchternd, hatte ich doch mit einer einfachen Wiesenrunde und gut fahrbaren Anstiegen gerechnet.
Die Hoffnung auf eine Rennrad Ctf wurde schnell begraben und ein wenig luft aus Reifen und Fahrwerk gelassen. Zum ersten mal fühlte ich mich mich mit meinem Fully im Vorteil gegenüber den Mitstereitern auf den Kunstoff Hardtails.
Es gab 2 Geländeabschnitte die sich mit 2 Straßenabschnitten abwechselten und von der Länge her ziemlich identisch waren. 
Der erste Offroad Teil  hatte zum Anfang ein paar ordenliche Bodenwellen und ging nach einer linken Steilwandkurve über in ein Meer von Staub gefolgt von einer scharfen rechtskurve. 
Der darauffolgende Straßenteil sollte sich später als raum für Verpflegung und Streching manifestieren. Ca 500 Meter gerade aus dafür sehr windig. Nach einen sehr schnellen Rechtsturn ging es auf den 2. Offroad Teil. Irgent ein Brachland das der Struktur nach sehr einer Buckelpiste aus dem Skisoprt ähnelte. Über eine gemächige und sehr holprige Steigung die ich nur im Wiegetritt ruhig fahren konnte verlief die Rennstrecke nach links über eine steile Rampe. Das Geholper machte es schwer schwung zu nehmen, geschweige den das Schaltwerk brachte es fertig den nächsten Kranz zu finden. Hatte ich es Zähneknirschend über diesen "Höllenhügel" geschafft kam eine ca 150 meter lange Abfahrt die mir im späteren Rennen gefühlter weise das Blut aus den Handschuhen hat laufen lassen. Nach unendlichen Bodenwellen und späteren Bremshügeln folgte eine scharfe Rechtskurve in Hang mit Gegenanstieg, die für einige Teilnehmer zu eng war.
Die Streckensicherung hat schnell reagiert jedoch stellte sich die stelle immer als Nadelöhr da das manche fahrer überforderte. Es folgte ein ca 80 meter Uphill der wiederum sehr uneben, und nur im kleinsten gang fahrbar war. Die beiden Uphills waren ziemlich breit und somit konnten die schnelleren fahrer aus den 4er und 8 er Teams gut überholen.
Gemündet hat der Anstieg in einer S kurve abwärts mit losen Untergrund im unteren teil der ziemilch körner gezogen hat. Weiter ging es auf asphalt leicht bergaf an den Fahrerlagern und über eine Rampe an den ZDF gebäuden zu Start und ziel und der Wechselzone sowie Verpflegungsstelle.

15 Min vor dem Start Stellte ich mich mit Sascha und unseren Betreuern in den Spärlich gefülltern Startblock und nutzte die zeit um noch mal Wasser zu lassen. 
Da wir beide als Einzelstarte ins Rennen gingen könnte bis zur nächsten Pause ein wenig zeit vergehen.
Somit sind wir als ziemlich letzte dem Staubenden Pulk hinterhergefahren.
Es dauerte nicht lange bis der 07 Duisburg Sieger Allan Carlsen an mir vorbeigeflogen kam, nicht zum letzten mal in den nächsten Stunden.
Nach ca 3 Stunden versorgten mich die Betreuer mit Gels und Iso drinks und der überraschenden Nachricht das ich mich um den 10. Platz bewege.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. Mai 2008)

@ Metzkergiga4u
Sehr schöner Bericht, *aber*:
das habe ich doch alles miterlebt!
Was war denn am Montag noch so los?
Gut, wie die Strecke so war, kann ich mir jetzt in etwa vorstellen.
Aber was am Montag noch so los war nicht!  

Was war denn mit Allan Carlsen los?

Gruß Kai


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (13. Mai 2008)

Ich bin stolz auf dich, das kann die TG ja kommen, bin am Wo. auch 340 km gefahren, wollte ja km bei Dir sein  ,
ich glaub da haben wir doch was verpasst, so ein mist, schön 2er team, das wäre es gewesen


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (13. Mai 2008)

Motiviert fuhr ich weiter bis zur nächsten Pause um ca 18 Uhr. Eine Schicht frische Sonnencreme und ein Trikot sowie große Tuppabox Nudeln und Proteinshake waren schon nötig. Runden haben ihre Spuren in Armen und Rücken hinterlassen. Den Kompromiss aus Schnelligkeit und Ergonomie zu finden der benötigt wird um so lange wie möglich durchzufahren gestaltete sich als anspruchsvoll. Jede weite Runde war ein Ringen mit dem Inneren Schweinehung. Ich hatte genug und mein Körper schon lange. Die Nudeln im Magen drückten. Was habe ich mir eingebildet ein 24 Stunden Rennen als Single zu fahren? ha ha ha?. Rauf und runter geschüttel, gel, Fetzen grauenhafter musik, gestürzte fahrer, knarren von Rahmen und ketten,gekeuche. Alle leiden ob Mann oder Frau Anwalt auf 5000 Euro carbon Fully oder Klemtner auf dem 1500 Euro Canyon Bike.
Gegen 20 Uhr komme ich rein und die Beleuchtung zu Instalieren und mich ein wenig auszuruhen. Bie Beleuchtungszeit beginnt um 20 uhr 30 und ich möchte das alles passt. Zur zeit lag ich auf meinen Traum Platz dem 10 und hatte ca 3 Runden Vorsprung auf meinen Konkurenten. Also kein grund zur Eile. Ein Rennen mal im Dunkeln zu fahren ist sonst eher die ausnahme und eine schone abwechslung. Mir macht es imer viel spass und die kühleren temperaturen fördern die Leistungsfähigkeit. In den 3 Nachtstunden habe ich fast ausnahmelos die Besten persönlichen Rundenzeiten gefahren. Und da Passierte wovor ich mich die ganze zeit gefürchtet habe. Der Schaltzug hat sich gelängt und die Schaltung sprang durch die gänge. Es hat einige zeit gekostet es hinzukriegen das sie zumindest nicht mehr springt. Allerdings konnte ch nicht mehr auf das größte Ritzel schalten und es tat sich manchmal gar nichts hinten trotz 2 maliger betätigung des shifters.
Nicht das mich das groß gewunder hätte, eigentlich war ich erstaunt das mein Bike nicht schon in der 2 Runde auseinaundergebrochen ist, aber es war schon lästig.
um ca 2300 uhr gab der erste Akku den Geist auf und als ich den zweiten montiert habe ging ich noch mal Wasserlassen. Als ich wiederkam und die Beleuchtung eingeschaltet habe der Schock: Akku leer. Wie den das? Sabotage? ... Er war lell und blieb leer. Sascha gestand mir das beim Laden gewisse komplikationen auftreten konnen. Tolle Wurst. Ich Beteuerte meinen 10. Platz und kroch seufzend in den Schlafsack.Wenn abbrechen dann aus Trainingsrückstand oder falscher Einteilung oder Rahmenbruch oder so. Aber doch nicht wegen einen Blöden Akkus... Ich stellte den Wecker auf 5 Uhr eine halbe stunde vor Ende der Beleuchtungszeit. Da wollte ich nochmal Angreifen, retten was zu retten ist. Noch mal richtig am Horn ziehen. Eh ich mich noch richtig ärgern konnte klingelte der Wecker und bei der ersten Bewegung dachte ich ich sei aus dem fenster gefallen. Das Greifen des reisverschlusses gestaltete sich schon als Herausforderung. Als ich es irgentwie in die Klamoten und auf das Bike geschaft hatte galt der erste Blick natürlich der vorläufigen Ergebnissliste. Platz 13. mit 4 Runden Rückstand. Ein wenig überrascht rollte ich in die Wechselzone, ein 12. Platz erschien mir auch durchaus akzeptabel und ich hatte ein Ziel für die nächstem 6 einhalb Stunden. Die ersten 2 Runden wahren gar nicht angenehm, aber auf einmal entdeckte ich einen bunten fleck vor mir in der Perlenkette besthend aus Fahrern. Und tatsächlich es war das Rosa Pirate Trikot des vor mir liegenden Fahrers. Das Adrenalin schos mir durch die Adern. Ich würde an ihm dranbleiben, und irgentwann würde er schon eine pause machen. Ich würde an ihm dranbleiben und wenn ich bis 12 Uhr durchfahren muss. Ich hing mich an ihm dran lies keinen dazwischen. Runde um Runde verging bis er schlieslich in die Wechselzone fuhr. Ich drückte noch einen Gang rein und ging auf die nächste Runde.
4 Runden Später kam Sascha von hinten angerast und sagte das ich auf Platz 10 mit geichvielen Runden wie der Pirate Fahrer lag. Dieses Eisen wollte ich mir nicht mehr aus dem eisen nehmen lassen.
Hauptsache nicht überpacen, wenn man in einer Runde auf einen Teilabschnitt schneller gefahren ist hat man das sofort mit Leistungsverlust bezahlt.
Da traf es sich gut das ich auf Gerald Bauer und Willi Schöner gestoßen bin, die beiden waren seit der Beleuchtungszeit durchgefahren und dementsprechend im energiesparmodus unterwegs. Beide sehr nette Typen die trotz der Fahrleistung zu scherzen aufgelegt sind. Um 9 Uhr habe ich zum letzten Tankstopp angehgalten und mich nochmal mit Riegeln und gels versorgt. Die letzten 3 Stunden kamen mir vor wie 2 Tage, doch letzendlich ist es irgentwann 12 Uhr geworden.

Nach 16 Stunden Fahrzeit hatte ich 145 Runden und 299 Km geschaft. Damit 8 Platz in der Männer Einzelfahrer wertung erziehlt. 
Mit diesen Ergebniss bin ich sehr zufrieden Danke allen Beteiligten und bis denn in Duisburg.

Lg CHris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeclimb (13. Mai 2008)

Na der text passt teilweise nicht so ganz zur Strecke:

_...Nach einen sehr schnellen Rechtsturn ging es auf den 2. Offroad Teil. Irgent ein Brachland das der Struktur nach sehr einer Buckelpiste aus dem Skisoprt ähnelte..._
Eine Darstellung als weitestgehend ebener Wiesenweg (die ersten 200 Meter, nach eine Linkskurve gefolgt von einer Ansammlung von unplanierten Maulwurshügeln und kurzen Querrippen wäre passender. Auf dem zweiten Blatt im Stehen erträglich.

_Über eine gemächige und sehr holprige Steigung die ich nur im Wiegetritt ruhig fahren konnte verlief die Rennstrecke nach links über eine steile Rampe. Das Geholper machte es schwer schwung zu nehmen,.._ 
Steil ist anders, hier war Kraft nötig. Am Peak blieb genug Zeit zum unlocken und abwedeln.

_...geschweige den das Schaltwerk brachte es fertig den nächsten Kranz zu finden..._
Ähhm...Einstellungssache oder Putzwerk in den Pausen (falls möglich).

_Nach unendlichen Bodenwellen und späteren Bremshügeln folgte eine scharfe Rechtskurve in Hang mit Gegenanstieg, die für einige Teilnehmer zu eng war._
Auch hier wieder Maulwurshügel und kurze Rippen, der Platz nach der Kehre war wunderbar breit für Überholer und topfeben. Der zweite Uphill kam erst 100 bis 150 Meter danach, links abbiegend.

_Es folgte ein ca 80 meter Uphill der wiederum sehr uneben, und nur im kleinsten gang fahrbar war._
Na - ja, im 3. oder 4. ging das auch für Schmalheinze, wie mich.
Sebamed ist da auf dem zweiten Blatt hochgefetzt, wobei das Überholen wegen der Enge schon grenzwertig gefährlich wurde.

Ich persönlich fand den Zaundurchbruch kurz nach dem Start am leckersten: keine 2 Meter breit, mit ausgeaperter Betoneinfassung am Boden, dann 60 Meter Spurille, mit 90° Knick am Ende in den Abgasdunst des Notstromaggregates, mit nachfolgender Gebüschpassage mit Wurzelwerk und bestem Lehm-Staub-Puder-Luftgemischt, 90° Knick auf Wellblech, nach 80 Metern gefolgt von der 15 cm "hohen" Steilwand (eigentlich nur der rechte Wandteil einer ehemaligen Spurinnen eines Treckers), deren Verpassen eine Bremsung in einer Dornenhecke zur Folge gehabt hätte.
Wer dort gut rum kam, der wurde mit 200 Meter 50/50 Luft/Staubgemisch belohnt. (besonders lecker während der Nacht bei Windstille zu genießen).

Auf der talstrebenden Geraden danach konnte man sich wieder freihusten, dank deftigem Gegenwind am Nachmittag & Vormittag, war dieser Pistenabschnitt keine Erholung.

Die Gegenstrecke war dank der ZDF-Bebauung frei von Rückenwind... 

Greez,
freeclimb.


----------



## schorschi (13. Mai 2008)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> Stargabel war auf jeden Fall eine sehr interessante Erfahrung......



Das kann ich bestätigen. Aber mit Starrgabel und Singlespeed wars noch interessanter.  War trotzdem ne tolle Veranstaltung, und hat viel Spass gemacht.


----------



## Exekuhtot (13. Mai 2008)

Ich bin halb Singlespeed gefahren^^ also vorne nur ein 32'er und hinten 12-27 aber ich bin ja auch nicht weit gekommen (sollte mir vielleicht eine Lehre sein)


----------



## schorschi (13. Mai 2008)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> Ich bin halb Singlespeed gefahren^^ also vorne nur ein 32'er und hinten 12-27 aber ich bin ja auch nicht weit gekommen (sollte mir vielleicht eine Lehre sein)



Warum bist du nicht weit gekommen? Wegen Starrgabel oder der Übersetzung?


----------



## Attitude Team (13. Mai 2008)

freeclimb schrieb:


> _Es folgte ein ca 80 meter Uphill der wiederum sehr uneben, und nur im kleinsten gang fahrbar war._
> Na - ja, im 3. oder 4. ging das auch für Schmalheinze, wie mich.
> Sebamed ist da auf dem zweiten Blatt hochgefetzt, wobei das Überholen wegen der Enge schon grenzwertig gefährlich wurde.



Habe den Umwerfer  kein einziges mal bewegt.
Immer Scheibe


----------



## Exekuhtot (13. Mai 2008)

@schorschi: Mangels Saft in den Beinen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schorschi (13. Mai 2008)

@Exekuhtot: Und ich dachte schon die Strecke wäre mit Starrgabel nicht fahrbar gewesen. ;-)


----------



## Exekuhtot (13. Mai 2008)

Och, das gin schon war zwar irgendwann nicht mehr sehr angenehm, allerdings  kann das auch an meinem mangelndem Training liegen.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (13. Mai 2008)

@ freeclimb: Wieviele Runden bist du gefahren?

Einige Pics sind jetzt in Fotoalbum, verkleinern ist nervig..


----------



## baumschuppser (13. Mai 2008)

War echt ein schönes Rennen. Bin im 4er Team mitgefahren. Sind 14. in den 4er Teamwertung geworden. Ein Ergebnis mit dem ich positiv überrascht bin. Wenn man bedenkt das man z.B. gegen den Europameister im Marathon gefahren ist. Geschlafen habe ich nicht viel, da mein Teamkollege um ca. 4 uhr sein schaltauge geschrottet hat und ich aus meinen Schlaf gerrissen wurde. musste dann von 0 auf 100 alles geben. Hat leider zu lange gedauert, sonst hätten wir bestimmt noch ein paar plätze gut gemacht. An alle respekt die die 24 H durchgehalten haben.


----------



## freeclimb (14. Mai 2008)

Hi,
im 4er Team 54 Runden,
gefühlte 32 Runden, wenn Du mich fragst...
...der Rest war Dunkelheits-Trance-Kurbeln mit Staubschluckvermeidung...



Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> @ freeclimb: Wieviele Runden bist du gefahren?


----------



## Haddock (14. Mai 2008)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Die ersten 2 Runden wahren gar nicht angenehm, aber auf einmal entdeckte ich einen bunten fleck vor mir in der Perlenkette besthend aus Fahrern. Und tatsächlich es war das Rosa Pirate Trikot des vor mir liegenden Fahrers. Das Adrenalin schos mir durch die Adern. Ich würde an ihm dranbleiben, und irgentwann würde er schon eine pause machen. Ich würde an ihm dranbleiben und wenn ich bis 12 Uhr durchfahren muss.
> Lg CHris



Hi Metzgergiga4u,

Ich habe mich nur gewundert, dass sich unser Abstand nicht änderte. Wir hatten über eine Stunde lang die gleichen Rundenzeiten als ich dann einfach raus musste - weis nicht mehr genau warum - warst Du uneinholbar an mir vorbei und zusetzen, dazu hatte ich keine Körner mehr. Die Luft war raus, die Motivation dahin.

Auf eine Revanche  

Gruß

"der rosa Pirat"


----------



## Otzi (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

hier gibt es übrigens einen ausführlichen Bericht zum Rennen mit vielen Bildern.

Gruß Otzi


----------



## kastel67 (15. Mai 2008)

freeclimb schrieb:


> Na der text passt teilweise nicht so ganz zur Strecke:
> 
> _...Nach einen sehr schnellen Rechtsturn ging es auf den 2. Offroad Teil. Irgent ein Brachland das der Struktur nach sehr einer Buckelpiste aus dem Skisoprt ähnelte..._
> Eine Darstellung als weitestgehend ebener Wiesenweg (die ersten 200 Meter, nach eine Linkskurve gefolgt von einer Ansammlung von unplanierten Maulwurshügeln und kurzen Querrippen wäre passender. Auf dem zweiten Blatt im Stehen erträglich.
> ...



Moin,

@freeclimb: Bist ja eine tolle Wurst. Dein leicht arrogantes Geschreibe gegenüber Metzkergiga4u kannst Du Dir eigentlich sparen. Für einen Fahrer der bequem im 4er-Team fährt, immer helfende Hände zur Seite hat und bei einem Defekt einfach einen Team Kollegen auf die Strecke schickt, stellt sich die Strecke natürlich ganz anders da als für einen Fahrer der als Single fährt. Da überlegt man es sicherlich zweimal ob am einen Hügel auf dem mittleren Blatt hochfährt.

Gruß k67


----------



## hastalapista (15. Mai 2008)

Ich war auch dabei und fand die Oraga ebenfalls super, hat an nix gefehlt!
Einen kleinen Rennbericht findet Ihr hier: http://philippfoltz.blogspot.com/


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (15. Mai 2008)

x


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter_Hundt (15. Mai 2008)

[/QUOTE]Deswegen möchte ich an die 4/8 Teams appelieren, an die die meinen um ihr Leben zu fahren, "Bitte doch etwas Rücksicht nehmen", auf diejenigen die entweder viel mehr Runden fahren oder unerfahren oder gar vom anderen Gechlecht sind ! 
Es gab auf der Strecke so viel Möglichkeiten zu überholen/vorbei-zu-fahren, da muß man nicht mit Gewalt an Stellen reinstechen oder abdrängen an denen der andere dann ein Problem bekommt. 

ich denke auch das macht einen guten Fahrer aus !! [/QUOTE]


*Da hat sich das gesamte, von arroganz nur so strotzende "Team Wein" nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert ! Da kam nirgens ne Ansage beim Überholvorgang.

Klar bei 120% Leistung wird es mit dem Sauerstoff in der Schaltzentrale defizitär !*


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (15. Mai 2008)

freeclimb schrieb:


> ...zum Judas-Sonderpreis von â¬ 3,99 pro Foto aufwÃ¤rts...
> 
> Wir hatten BEKEÂ´s Fotoshooting am Set, war gÃ¼nstiger und wir haben unsere Pics schon.



freeclimb ich liebe deinen sanften humor ! 

tip:
kauf die pics im package fÃ¼r schlappe 16,99 EURONEN !

bis heute abend !


----------



## danny136 (15. Mai 2008)

@ Ritter_Hundt.....


*"Da hat sich das gesamte, von arroganz nur so strotzende "Team Wein" nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert ! Da kam nirgens ne Ansage beim Überholvorgang.

Klar bei 120% Leistung wird es mit dem Sauerstoff in der Schaltzentrale defizitär"*


Warum bist du nicht einfach am Wochenende zu uns ans Zelt gekommen und hast dich über unsere "schlimme Fahrweise" beschwert? Dann hättest du sicher festgestellt das wir alle ganz nette Kerle und Mädels sind, weder arrogant oder sonst etwas!! Und alle die uns kennen, wissen das auch!! Wenn wir jemanden bei dem Rennen etwas bedrängt haben sollten, dann tut uns das leid, aber wie du schon richtig festgestellt hast, ist bei uns jeder Fahrer immer mit 120% unterwegs, und dann kann es im WETTKAMPF schon ab und zu etwas hektisch werden. Und für uns zählt nunmal das Endresultat, denn warum bezahlt man viel Geld, trainiert tausende km und meldet sich für RENNEN an? Wer sich daran gestört fühlt, sollte vielleicht RTF fahren oder beim BDR eine Klingelplicht für Rennen beantragen.

Ich für meinen Teil habe immer vor dem Überholen gesagt, auf welcher Seite ich überhole.

Also, das nächste Mal gleich sagen wenn was nicht passt...denn hinten rum in Foren über andere schreiben is nur was für feige Hundte....



Sportliche Grüße
Danny


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (15. Mai 2008)

hastalapista schrieb:


> Ich war auch dabei und fand die Oraga ebenfalls super, hat an nix gefehlt!
> Einen kleinen Rennbericht findet Ihr hier: http://philippfoltz.blogspot.com/



Hey wenn das nicht unser Oranger Vude Mann ist, Start no 1? 

Anscheinend sind wir zu ähnlichen Zeiten gefahren, gegen Abend und Nacht konnte ich noch eine Zeitlang mit dir und den 18 er Typen mitfahren. Am morgen ging das nicht mehr. War ein sehr schönes Erlebniss und ich habe vieles gelernt.

Grüße von der No 10  






@ Haddock: Ist das Geil das du hier auch mitliest, dieses Taktische geplänkel hat mir mit am meisten Spaß gemacht. Leider hat dich unsere Fotografin (vielen dank nochmal an Sabrina) nicht erwischt sonst hätte ich es direkt hinterhergehangen. 
Irgentwie hast du die Hälfte der zeit als ich hinter dir fuhr mit netten Mädels getratscht, war schon eine nette Gesellschaft 
Die Revange soll nicht lange auf sich warten lassen, bin in Duisburg wieder am Start.

Lg CHris


----------



## Re-spekt (15. Mai 2008)

In meiner *BITTE* an die schnellen 4/8 Fahrer doch auch mal über das Risiko des überholten nach-zu-denken war nie ein Gedanke von Arroganz oder Rücksichtslosigkeit - und schon garnicht im gesamten Team!

(es geht sich um einzelne Vorfälle / Fahrer)

da ich in Mainz zum ersten mal im 2 Team gefahren bin deshalb meine Kraft auf Ausdauer trimmen mußte, ist es auch mir zum ersten mal aufgefallen das auch unter Ansagen nicht immer in die Kurve reingestochen werden kann! Ein echtes Überholen, geht ja meistens - doch in der Kehre reinstechen - da nutzt keine Ansage was ! 

ich kann gerne die 3/4 Stellen beschreiben an denen nix ging ohne jemand anderen zu gefährden - aber das muß garnicht sein, die meißten werden wissen wo ich meine (ihr seid ja alle gefahren)

mochmals,   danke Skyder & Team für diese super Veranstalltung


----------



## freeclimb (16. Mai 2008)

@danny136:
...nöö, so einfach geht´s ja nu auch nich, da muß ich dem Ritter_Hundt Recht geben (Ausserdem schreiben sich normale Hunde ohne "t")
Euer Team ist aufgefallen - null Ansagen, ranbrettern, in Geruchsweite überholen, knapp vor dem Vorderradprofil einfädeln...
Knapp Einfädeln kostet Zeit, viel Zeit.
Das ist der doofe "Ich zeig´s Dir Lahmarsch-Schlenker", der nur Zeit kostet.
Ob Ihr im wirklichen Leben "lieb & nett" seid, steht hier nicht zur Debatte.
"Zu Eurem Zelt kommen und feststellen, daß Ihr sicher liebe, nette Leute seid..."
Welch Arroganz! Wieso? Weil Euer Zelt so nett ist, weil´s dran steht, daß Ihr eigentlich nett seid?
Weil diese Feststellung bei jedem Fremden, der auf Euch trifft, unbedingt so sein muß?

Nö, isse nich, die Feststellung. Euer Verhalten auf der Piste passt da nich zu.

Die Wirkung, die Ihr an den Schmalpassagen und am Wechselarray hinterlassen habt (Völlige Ignoranz gegenüber anderen, wartenden Fahrern), ist haften geblieben.

Mein Erlebnis:
Bei meinem allerersten Wechsel, fährt einer aus Eurem Team GEGEN die Fahrtrichtung in meine Spur - ohne Achtung, ohne T´schuldigung, ohne Sinn.

Ohne Sinn blieb bei mir haften - 24 Stunden lang - und eine Schienbeinprellung, weil ich dem Idioten aus Eurem Team ausweichen mußte.

Danke für diese Präsentation.

Und nun noch zu "Hintenrum":
Foren sind öffentlich, ohne Zensur, ohne Geschäftszeiten.
"Hinterum" gibt es in Foren nicht - da ist alles 1:1.
Wer was gutes getan hat, oder etwas schlechtes, kann in Foren aufsteigen, oder fallen.
Jeder hat das in seiner Macht.

Ich kann hier auch von Turbo-Teams berichten, die beim Vorbeiwinken "Danke" rauspressen konnten,
die auf völlig breiter Piste "rechts" oder "links" angesagt haben, oder die geduldig meinen Staub gefressen haben, weil es keine gefahrlose Überholmöglichkeit gab - ohne Agression, ohne Fluchen, ohne Abdrängen.

DIE waren nett & freundlich.

freeclimb.



danny136 schrieb:


> @ Ritter_Hundt.....
> 
> ...denn hinten rum in Foren über andere schreiben is nur was für feige Hundte....
> 
> ...


----------



## freeclimb (16. Mai 2008)

Hey k67 - Du warst gar nicht gemeint - wer hat denn Dich angestoßen?
Schlecht geschlafen, Anmeldung verpasst? Hormonnotstand?

Aber danke für das Wurst-Kompliment. Ist mir eine Ehre.

Auch ein 4er Team hat nicht unbedingt "helfende Hände" (Übrigens: Was für ein Wortgesabber.). 
Ob Single, Double, Triple oder Quad - die Strecke ist immer so, wie sie ist.
Wer sich die Strecke anders vorstellt ist ein Träumer.

Eine Buckelpiste gab es nirgendwo - nur Feinripp und Maulwurfshügel. Die Engstellen waren rar & beschränkt, selbst in der Wiese gab es gewalzte / plane Strecken - basta.
Widerlich war wirklich die Piste nach dem ersten Hügel - das war kein Downhill - das war übles, unrythmisches Wellblech.

Mein Rat: Erst Denken, dann Posten.





kastel67 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> @freeclimb: Bist ja eine tolle Wurst. Dein leicht arrogantes Geschreibe gegenüber Metzkergiga4u kannst Du Dir eigentlich sparen. Für einen Fahrer der bequem im 4er-Team fährt, immer helfende Hände zur Seite hat und bei einem Defekt einfach einen Team Kollegen auf die Strecke schickt, stellt sich die Strecke natürlich ganz anders da als für einen Fahrer der als Single fährt. Da überlegt man es sicherlich zweimal ob am einen Hügel auf dem mittleren Blatt hochfährt.
> 
> Gruß k67


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (16. Mai 2008)

danny136 schrieb:


> @ Ritter_Hundt.....
> 
> 
> *"Da hat sich das gesamte, von arroganz nur so strotzende "Team Wein" nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert ! Da kam nirgens ne Ansage beim Überholvorgang.
> ...




Wie einfach !

Ich werde jetzt trainieren wie ein Wahnsinniger (Ulle wird mir helfen, Zeit habe ich auch ), zahle ab sofort das zehnfache geforderte Startgeld (danke Mama und Papa, ich kanns mir halt leisten),
der BDR samt Herrn Scharping bring ich auch noch mit in mein Massageteamzelt und dann genieße ich auch diese Narrenfreiheit echter 
Teamracer ! Mit Verlaub, wenn ich mit dieser Argumentationslinie bei meinem Arbeitgeber nach Kritik aufschlagen würde, ich müßte zukünftig mit BIKEN mein Geld verdienen und würde verhungern !

Also trainiert schön viel weiter, damit Euer Ruf weiter voraus eilt !

Übrigens, die Gäste aus Östereich waren vorbildlich bei Ihren Manövern und gewonnen haben diese auch noch !

HUT AB !

Ihr seid und bleibt für mich weiterhin nur arrogante möchtemal Kappen, bis Ihr mir das Gegenteil auf der Strecke beweist !

Und wenn mir das nächste mal was nicht passt, komm ich wunschgemäß in eurem Zelt vorbei, welchen Eingang ich wähle, ob links oder rechts, ? , lasst Euch überraschen, aber dann ist die Hütte zu klein, versprochen !


----------



## Re-spekt (16. Mai 2008)

Ja - das die Gäste aus Östereich um Klassen besserer Fahrer waren ist mir auch aufgefallen ! (und damit mein ich nicht die Geschwindigkeit)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danny136 (16. Mai 2008)

???

*"Und wenn mir das nächste mal was nicht passt, komm ich wunschgemäß in eurem Zelt vorbei, welchen Eingang ich wähle, ob links oder rechts, ? , lasst Euch überraschen, aber dann ist die Hütte zu klein, versprochen !"*

Tztz, was bist du denn für einer? Aber komm ruhig, denn für Kritik stehen dir immer alle Türen offen...und Platz ist auch genug ; )


Soweit ich das beobachtet habe, sind öfters mal beim Wechseln kleine Unfälle oder Missgeschicke in der Wechselzone passiert. Und ich habe keinen gesehen der sich dann entschuldigt hat!!! Aber das ist ja auch egal, denn ihr habt eure Meinung, egal was man sagt oder schreibt.
Ich versteh nur nicht warum keiner der weiteren 270 Fahrer etwas zu uns gesagt hat??

*Ach ja, falls ihr es ober übersehen habt, ich hatte mich doch dafür entschuldigt,oder? Aber wer nur negatives sehen will, achtet nicht auf solche Kleinigkeiten......*

Und ich bleibe bei dem Standpunkt, dass ich so gut wie immer ne Ansage gemacht habe, auch mal paar Meter hinter anderen gefahren bin und niemanden mit Absicht geschnitten habe!! Aber das interessiert euch ja nicht, ge....

Und was das "HINTENRUM" betrifft: wenn man in einem öffentlichen Forum postet und jemanden schlecht macht und dann auch noch Namen nennt, bevor man selbst das Gespräch mit der Person gesucht hat, dann ist das schon ne linke Sache!!

Also, immer schön locker bleiben, denn ich glaub es gibt weit größere Probleme als wie sich hier gegenseitig runter zu machen obwohl wir uns gar nicht kennen!!

Denn eins verbindet uns in jeden fall, und zwar die Leidenschaft zum Biken!!!

Gruß
Danny


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (16. Mai 2008)

Na gut, ich wollte es mir eigentlich schenken aber anscheinend habe ich es doch nicht überbewertet.

Jedesmal wenn ich wein auf dem arsch gelesen habe muste ich auch weinen. Wegen rücksichtsloser Fahrweise gepaart mit fehlender Fahrtechnik. 
Der Klassiker war schön ohne Ankündigung reinhalten und dann obernoobig ausbremsen.


----------



## Re-spekt (16. Mai 2008)

Also nochmal, 
jetzt auf dem ges. Wein-Team rum-zu-hacken ist *nicht* richtig !

und vorallem, 
führt das zu keiner Veränderung, da nutzt auch der pers. Besuch mit anschließender Schlägerei in zu kl. Zelten nix.
vor allem wird es wohl lustig aussehen wenn sich Mountainbiker kloppen (die können das nähmlich nicht)

ein einfacher Rat,
an alle die, die um Ihr Leben am Rande ihrer Leistungfähigkeit (120%) gefahren sind - (oft ohne Rücksicht auf andere)
ihr müßt mehr/besser Trainieren - und wenn Ihr dann bei souverän schneller Fahrweise mit einer Runde Rückstand 2ter werdet, dann steht ihr über den Dingen und es wirkt in euerm Kopf wie ein Sieg - *weil Ihr Herr der Lage wart/seid *! (und irgenwann wird es dann auch zum Sieg reichen)

genug klug-geschissen   ----   jetzt wieder zum Sport ! 

am Wochenende ist IXS NRW CUP in Solingen - wer fährt da?


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (16. Mai 2008)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Na gut, ich wollte es mir eigentlich schenken aber anscheinend habe ich es doch nicht überbewertet.
> 
> Jedesmal wenn ich wein auf dem arsch gelesen habe muste ich auch weinen. Wegen rücksichtsloser Fahrweise gepaart mit fehlender Fahrtechnik.
> Der Klassiker war schön ohne Ankündigung reinhalten und dann obernoobig ausbremsen.



@danny136
Die Resonanz wird immer eindeutiger ! Nehmt diesen Sachverhalt bitte zur Kenntnis und redet doch mal intern bei euch im Team darüber, das als Denkanstoss.
Zu Eurer nächsten Teilnahme bei einem solchen Event würde ich ein größeres Zelt anschaffen, damit alle die mit Euch reden sollen/wollen/dürfen auch reinpassen. Sag doch das die Hütte dann zu eng wird !  ;-)

Nichts für ungut, aber das wir uns nicht kennen, hebt mein positives Stimmungsbild mehr als latent an.

Die Entschuldigung ist bei mir angekommen, wenn auch erst sehr spät, für mich das Thema jetzt erledigt ! Verharren wir der Dinge die noch kommen !

Schönes Wochenende und weiterhin sportliche Erfolge Dir und dem ganzen Team.


----------



## danny136 (16. Mai 2008)

Gut, dann ist das Thema jetzt auch für mich beendet und ich entschuldige mich hier nochmals im Namen des gesamten Teams!!! Wir werden an der Sache arbeiten und uns in größerer Rücksichtnahme auf andere Teilnehmer üben!!

Und ihr könnt gern alle ins große Zelt kommen, da steht immer ein kaltes Bier für jeden Gast bereit : )

Dann lasst uns alle mal schön den Sommer auf dem Bike genießen....


Gruß
Danny


----------



## dib (16. Mai 2008)

danny136 schrieb:


> Und ihr könnt gern alle ins große Zelt kommen, da steht immer ein kaltes Bier für jeden Gast bereit : )


Ich hatte zwar keine Probleme mit euch aber das mit dem  Bier klingt verlockend! 
Naja....beim nächstenmal klopf ich dann mal an die Zeltplane!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kastel67 (16. Mai 2008)

freeclimb schrieb:


> Hey k67 - Du warst gar nicht gemeint - wer hat denn Dich angestoßen?
> Schlecht geschlafen, Anmeldung verpasst? Hormonnotstand?
> 
> Aber danke für das Wurst-Kompliment. Ist mir eine Ehre.
> ...



Moin,

vielen Dank für Dein positives Feedback. Ich sehe Du hast Deinen Fehler erkannt und auch gleich den Lösungsansatz für Dich unten hingeschrieben (von mir rot markiert)! Wenn Du jetzt noch ein wenig an Deiner Ausdrucksweise arbeitest, dann wird sich das sicherlich positiv auf Deine Reassozialisierung auswirken und Du wirst Deinen Platz in der Gesellschaft finden. 

Gruß k67


----------



## kastel67 (16. Mai 2008)

Moin,

seit wann gibt es beim Wein Bier??? Und was sagt Heiko dazu, das  er jetzt eine Kneipe aufmacht?  

Gruß k67


----------



## Haddock (16. Mai 2008)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> @ Haddock: Ist das Geil das du hier auch mitliest, dieses Taktische geplänkel hat mir mit am meisten Spaß gemacht. Leider hat dich unsere Fotografin (vielen dank nochmal an Sabrina) nicht erwischt sonst hätte ich es direkt hinterhergehangen.
> Irgentwie hast du die Hälfte der zeit als ich hinter dir fuhr mit netten Mädels getratscht, war schon eine nette Gesellschaft
> Die Revange soll nicht lange auf sich warten lassen, bin in Duisburg wieder am Start.
> 
> Lg CHris



@Metzkergiga4u: Das war die Teamfahrerin von Joe Kelly es war wirklich kurzweilig sich mit ihr zu unterhalten. Mit Duisburg wird bei mir nix. Ich werde in München ende Juni starten.


----------



## s-works speci (16. Mai 2008)

Moin,
einen großen dank noch an Haddock( rosa pirat) hast mich am Sonntag einige runden mitschleppen müßen lief nicht so gut bei mir aber an dein Hinterrad ging es dann, es war ein schönes Event und man hat wieder viele Leute kennengelernt und wieder getroffen. Aber das ankündigen muß ich auch mäckeln aber nicht nur von Wein auch von anderen Teams. ich selber hatte zwar keine Brenzlige Situation aber auf dem Acker nach dem Start Ziel war ich dann doch einige male erschrocken.
Na dann freu ich mich jetzt auf Duisburg


----------



## chris29 (17. Mai 2008)

Moin,
ich war ja auch dabei (Nr 11) bin zwar in der Nacht eingeschlafen aber es wr trotzdem schön.
Die Meckerei über das Team Wein kann ich nicht teilen, ich denke auch das jeder schon mal überhaolt hat ohne sich zu bedanken oder vielleicht auch jemanden schon mal in Gefahr gebracht hat (unabsichtlich). Also, immer schön den Ball flach halten.


----------



## Felixxx (17. Mai 2008)

Absolut vorbildlich waren die 2er Teams von AS Group - ergomo, die auch die Plätze 1 und 2 der 2er Team Wertung belegt haben   Richtig mit Style gewinnen, das geht also auch!
Gegen 02:00 Uhr nachts durfte ich auch eine Bodenprobe nehmen, weil kurz vor der "Steilkurve" auf dem Acker ein rücksichtsloser Fahrer sich außen vorbeigequetscht hat und ich nach innen gezogen bin, um eine Kollision zu vermeiden. 
Solche "Sportler" laufen dann allerdings irgendwann mal Gefahr, dass man in solch einer Situation sturr auf seiner Linie bleibt...
... in diesem Fall wäre er dann frontal in die Bäume geknallt...

Doch zurück zu den schönen Dingen - sportograf macht absolut tolle Fotos,

Felixxx


----------



## s-works speci (17. Mai 2008)

@Felixxx
Tolles Foto, auch hinter dir bin ich ein paar runden gefahren und ich habe mich die ganze zeit gefragt was für eine übersetzung du wohl fährst. Und ob du den zweiten hügel auch locker im Sizten fahren könntest. Schönes bike. Grüsse


----------



## Felixxx (17. Mai 2008)

Sportograf hat's halt drauf  
Gestartet bin ich mit 38/16 - als in den Abendstunden unsere Teamfahrerin ausfiel, hab' ich zur Sicherheit das 20er Ritzel montiert. Was mir auch gut tat, da es für mich am Ende 106 Runden wurden...
Wenn die Anstiege nicht so holprig gewesen wären, hätte 17 oder 18 vollkommen ausgereicht.

Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx


----------



## larsemann (17. Mai 2008)

*Easy Leute!* Wir haben alle Staub gefressen, nicht gepennt, gestunken etc., haben aber ein unvergessliches Rennen hinter uns gebracht und weder das Team Wein, noch irgend sonst jemand, hat sich unsportlich verhalten! Und das kommt vom Team Alpencross, die den glorreichen vorletzten Platz der 4er belegt haben und somit des öfteren überholt wurden. Ich fands klasse und die Orga hat absolut gestimmt!
Cheers! Lars


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (28. Mai 2008)

Apropos Staub gefressen: Das hat mein Innenlager auch zur genüge, und Pünktlich zur Tg den Dienst Quittiert. So lobe ich mir das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## babbel net (14. Juni 2008)

Deswegen möchte ich an die 4/8 Teams appelieren, an die die meinen um ihr Leben zu fahren, "Bitte doch etwas Rücksicht nehmen", auf diejenigen die entweder viel mehr Runden fahren oder unerfahren oder gar vom anderen Gechlecht sind ! 
Es gab auf der Strecke so viel Möglichkeiten zu überholen/vorbei-zu-fahren, da muß man nicht mit Gewalt an Stellen reinstechen oder abdrängen an denen der andere dann ein Problem bekommt. 

ich denke auch das macht einen guten Fahrer aus !! [/QUOTE]


*Da hat sich das gesamte, von arroganz nur so strotzende "Team Wein" nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert ! Da kam nirgens ne Ansage beim Überholvorgang.

Klar bei 120% Leistung wird es mit dem Sauerstoff in der Schaltzentrale defizitär !*[/QUOTE]

Die Erfahrung mit den arroganten Wein Racern habe ich auch schon gemacht: die Rasen an dir vorbei, ohne was zu sagen und grüssen können die auch nicht


----------

